# Media  > Creator Showcase >  My Star Wars/Star Trek Crossover Galaxy At War

## Celgress

Star Wars/Star Trek Crossover Galaxy At War

Summary -

A battle between Republic and CIS fleets during the Clone Wars triggers a subspace rift leaving many of our favorite Star Wars characters stranded in the Star Trek Universe during the Dominion/Federation conflict. How will their presence affect events? Will the Federation Alliance and the Republic emerge victorious or will the Dominion and CIS under Sith leadership conquer all?

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## BruceWayneJr.

Cool! I'll give it a full read later tonight when I have a lil more time.

And I've been dreaming up some crossovers myself. First, a TOS/OT adventure where Kirk's Enterprise works with Vader and the Empire until James T. realizes how awful they are while Spock gets force training from Yoda. Then, a TNG/PT story where Palpatine orchestrates a secret Klingon clone army and Picard's Enterprise teams up with Ani and Obi to shut it down. There are so many cool ways you can mash these two franchises together and I love it!

----------


## Celgress

> Cool! I'll give it a full read later tonight when I have a lil more time.
> 
> And I've been dreaming up some crossovers myself. First, a TOS/OT adventure where Kirk's Enterprise works with Vader and the Empire until James T. realizes how awful they are while Spock gets force training from Yoda. Then, a TNG/PT story where Palpatine orchestrates a secret Klingon clone army and Picard's Enterprise teams up with Ani and Obi to shut it down. There are so many cool ways you can mash these two franchises together and I love it!


Those are intriguing ideas. Feel free to PM me on Fanfaction.Net for assistance with plot points, if you so desire.

PS please drop a review when you finish reading. I would greatly appreciate the feedback.  Even if you are not registered on the site you can leave a guest review.

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Twenty-Five posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Twenty-Six posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Twenty-Seven posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Twenty-Eight posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Twenty-Nine posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

A nice New Years Easter Egg posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Thirty posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

New Chapter posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Another new chapter posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Another new chapter posted enjoy -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Thirty-Seven Posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Thirty-Eight Posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Thirty-Nine Posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Forty Posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Forty-One Posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Forty-Two Posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Forty-Three Posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter forty-four posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter forty-five posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter forty-six posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter forty-seven posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter forty-eight posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter forty-nine posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter fifty posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter fifty-one posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter fifty-two posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter fifty-three posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter fifty-four posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter fifty-five posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## GinaGOR

Whatever you do, dont time out Prime Directive II until the next patch for Star Trek arrives.

----------


## Celgress

> Whatever you do, dont time out Prime Directive II until the next patch for Star Trek arrives.


Emm, thanks for the tip I guess lol.

----------


## Celgress

Chapter fifty-six posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter fifty-seven posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter fifty-eight posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter fifty-nine posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Sixty posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Sixty-One posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Sixty-Two posted. Phase one is complete -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Sixty-Three posted. Phase One Epilogue posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Sixty-Four posted. Phase Two begins posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Sixty-Five posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Exciter

Interesting hook, two universes destined to crossover.  Of course Kai Winn would go all Sith.

----------


## Celgress

> Interesting hook, two universes destined to crossover.  Of course Kai Winn would go all Sith.


Thanks for your interest and feedback.

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Sixty-Six posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Sixty-Seven posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Sixty-Eight posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Sixty-Nine posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Seventy posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Seventy-One posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Seventy-Two posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Seventy-Three posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Seventy-Four posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Seventy-Five posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Seventy-Six posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Seventy-Seven posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Seventy-Eight posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Seventy-Nine posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Eighty posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Eighty-One posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Eighty-Two posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Eighty-Three posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

Chapter Eighty-Four posted -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1203712...-Galaxy-at-War

enjoy

----------


## Celgress

The first chapter of my sequel story (second in my planned trilogy) is posted "Galaxies Divided" -

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/1364376...laxies-Divided

enjoy

----------

